# Redfish on the half-shell



## mike5051 (Jun 30, 2016)

I grilled a couple of redfish filets tonight.  We call them on the half-shell.  They have the skin and scales left on and I grill them flesh side up for 30 minutes.  I basted with a butter, lime, cilantro sauce while grilling.













redfish.jpg



__ mike5051
__ Jun 30, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 1, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al!  They were amazing!

Mike


----------

